# Nubian doelings for sale in NW Arkansas



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

We have three doelings born this year April and May, all full nubian (ears and all) for sale or trade. All of our herd are CAE/CL free and we keep a closed herd. The mothers are all milking well and everyone had been healthy. They have had coccidia prevention, CDT vaccines, and have been disbudded by a veterinarian (because I was to chicken to do it myself:ashamed. We keep our goats for family milk, and hope our little ones can bless others (not to mention they are the are amazingly personable animals). PM if you are interested, or I will check back on this thread. Thanks everyone and have a great day.


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

these little goats are really hoping for new owners, we can meet anyone interested in Fayettville, Branson, Harrison or Mt Home


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Wish you were closer!


----------



## BigWigNH (Jun 17, 2013)

hi .. not sure how to PM on here so ... was wondering if you still had the baby doeling for sale. and how much. we live in fayetteville.


----------



## BigWigNH (Jun 17, 2013)

you can call me @ 479-935-4123 ... ty


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

yes all three girls are still available I wil try to give you a call this afternoon.


----------

